# Hilfe finde nicht Larson



## TheTurkishman (5. Dezember 2006)

Wenn man den Quest  Zustimmung der Erzschmelzer annimmt soll man die Segen von Pedar,kalan und larson nehmmen aber ich finde larson einfach nicht er hat sich auf die such nach erz gemacht aber wo ist er ????    

Ps: Hier die verarsche von bruce lee         
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceqF5Ej-OCc


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2006)

es gibt ne quest, wo es einebrücke von orks zu befreien gilt. "die brücke im süden" oder norden oder was auch immer. bei mir ist er da in der orkgruppe hängengeblieben und ich hatte grosse mühe, ihn zu retten.


----------



## TheTurkishman (5. Dezember 2006)

aber bei mir ist er da nicht ! und haber die orks frücher abgschlachtet


----------



## bogus6 (5. Dezember 2006)

HanFred am 05.12.2006 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt ne quest, wo es einebrücke von orks zu befreien gilt. "die brücke im süden" oder norden oder was auch immer. bei mir ist er da in der orkgruppe hängengeblieben und ich hatte grosse mühe, ihn zu retten.



Also ich habe mir da nicht die Muehe gemacht, halb Nordmar nur nach ihm zu durchsuchen.

Mein Tip daher: Konsole oeffnen (vorher Marvin Modus aktivieren).
Dann einfach _goto Larson_ eingeben und Eingabe druecken.

Den Marvin Mode kann man wie folgt aktivieren:

Bei Gothic 3 ins Hauptmenue wechseln. Dann einfach das Wort _marvin_ schnell mit der Tastatur eingeben. Danach wieder zurueck ins Spiel. Mit der Taste unter der ESC Taste kann man die Konsole dann oeffnen. Kann sein, dass Du keine Zeichen in der Konsole erkennen kannst. Macht aber nichts. Die Eingabe von Befehlen funktioniert trotzdem. Sollte es nicht auf Anhieb funktionieren, einfach noch mal versuchen, den Marvin Mode zu aktivieren. Klappt bei mir oftmals auch nicht direkt beim ersten Mal (wegen Tipfehler).

Genauso wie du ihn aktivierst, deaktiviert man ihn auch.


----------



## TheTurkishman (5. Dezember 2006)

Aha dankeschön aber ich will nicht  cheaten


----------



## HanFred (5. Dezember 2006)

du weisst noch, wo die brücke ist?
renn da weiter hoch und such grössere erzbestände. da sollte er dann wohl am hacken sein, soll sollte es ja auch sein.

er kann aber im prinzip überall hängengeblieben sein. das problem ist, dass die NPCs zwar durchaus unbehelligt zu ihren bestimmungsorten kommen können, aber wenn du dich in der nähe aufhältst, werden viecher und feinde aktiv und stören den vorgang. dabei kann man noch so weit weg sein, dass man davon nicht mitbekommt. das ist mir in allen Gothic-spielen schon passiert.

naja, immerhin scheint er noch am leben zu sein, ansonsten würde die quest als gescheitert gelten.

übrigens, falls ein NPC in eine gegnergruppe gerät und du bist noch zu schwach, ih zu retten, kannst du im umkehrschluss auch davonrennen, dann bleibt da die zeit nämlich quasi stehen und geht erst wieder weiter, wenn du dich wieder näherst.

ich hoffe ich habe das einigermassen verständlich formuliert.


edit: beam dich doch zu ihm, deaktivere den marvinmode wieder und lade den letzten spielstand. dann weisst du zumindest, wo du suchen musst. denn die angaben in diesem speziellen fall sind schon mehr als dürftig.


----------



## TheTurkishman (5. Dezember 2006)

jo dankeschön 

ps: Bin stufe 73


----------



## Tiger39 (6. Dezember 2006)

TheTurkishman am 05.12.2006 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> jo dankeschön
> 
> ps: Bin stufe 73



 :-o  Habe ich irgendwas falsch gemacht???
Ich habe mit Stufe 62 das Spiel abgeschlossen   .


----------



## HanFred (6. Dezember 2006)

Tiger39 am 06.12.2006 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> TheTurkishman am 05.12.2006 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein, einer versucht halt, alle möglichen quests zu erledigen und der andere nicht.
ich gehöre auch eher zur ersten gruppe. habe für G1 und G2 jeweils knapp 60 stunden gebraucht, während andere in 25 stunden durchgerushed sind.


----------



## hibbicon (6. Dezember 2006)

Tiger39 am 06.12.2006 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> TheTurkishman am 05.12.2006 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt auch welche, die bis Level 90 gekommen sind. Und jetzt steht in  Myrtana kein Grashalm mehr auf den Anderen.....alle tod....einschließlich Lee, Gorn und co....  

--->Hobbicon


----------



## HanFred (6. Dezember 2006)

hibbicon am 06.12.2006 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch welche, die bis Level 90 gekommen sind. Und jetzt steht in  Myrtana kein Grashalm mehr auf den Anderen.....alle tod....einschließlich Lee, Gorn und co....
> 
> --->Hobbicon


*lol*
in Gothic 2 habe ich auch ganz Khorinis niedergemetzelt kurz vor der abreise. man will ja jeden exp-punkt kriegen, den man kriegen kann.


----------



## Homerclon (6. Dezember 2006)

Larson ist doch der Schmied vom Wolfsclan oder?

Im normalfall ist er in den Nähe des Hammerclans, Schürfen tut dieser erst wenn man mit ihm zusammen zu der Erzader gegangen ist.

Verlasse den Hammerclan, direkt nach der Brücke die zum Hammerclan führt folgst du dem Weg nach Links, dann solltest du direkt auf ihn stoßen, er sitzt am Wegesrand an einem Lagerfeuer.
Hoffentlich hast du die Wege bereits von Monster befreit, sonst könnte er unterwegs schwierigkeiten bekommen haben, oder sich vor Ort mit ein paar Goblins prügeln.


----------



## Antlions (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, wo ist denn eigentlich Pedar und Kalan (Kalan sollte ja eigentlich im Feuerclan sein aber ich kann ihn dort nirgends finden) genau so wie Pedar der vor Hammerclan eigntlich sein sollte irgendwo denn finde ich auch nicht und ganz zu schweigen von Larson.  kann mir da jemand Karten Scrennshots machen wo die maus auf dem entsprechenden Punkt ist, bitte?

P.S.: Ich bin Stufe 51


----------



## Homerclon (11. Dezember 2006)

Karte von Nordmar mit den wichtigsten NPCs(klick mich)


----------



## Antlions (12. Dezember 2006)

Homerclon am 11.12.2006 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Karte von Nordmar mit den wichtigsten NPCs(klick mich)


 
Vielen dankkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.


----------

